# Splitting oral doses or using pre-workout blast



## grind4it (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm looking for information in regards to running oral steroids.

Here's the deal I use at a bare minimum 200-500mg testostorne base while on cycle. I love to blast orals during cycle, as a jump start and also as part of a blast and cruise regiment.

Lately I've been stuck on the topic of splitting the doses to maintain even blood levels while on cycle, vs. pre-workout blast.
On paper even blood levels makes perfect sense to me. But in my mind I'm calling bullshit.

Here's where I'm going with this, the idea of breaking up your DBol into 3 doses or Anavar in to 2 doses (lets keep the thread limited to these compounds) to accommodate the short half life I understand and have done.
The logic that has been explained to me and that i have excepted a fact, is that this will keep blood levels at a constant which in turn not only keep you in an anabolic state but help with recovery. Please keep in mind that I'm running enough test to achieve both of these goals.

With that said; when I take the entire dose pre-workout I get a much better workout than when I split the dose. Obviously, I'm getting a higher single dose of the compound.

I have googled the shit out of this topic and I would really like to put this to bed in my mind.
At this point both bro science and copy & paste are welcome

Thoughts on which is the superior method and why?

Grind


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 24, 2012)

I have always taken my oral doses 2 hrs before training as it works better for me and will continue to do so no matter what anyone says


----------



## grind4it (Jul 24, 2012)

Agreed. My best workouts have been with 75mg of Anavar or 50mg DBol. 
Just curious if the even blood levels really brings anything to the party.



Jenner said:


> I have always taken my oral doses 2 hrs before training as it works better for me and will continue to do so no matter what anyone says


----------



## Get Some (Jul 24, 2012)

"even" or "stable" blood levels with orals are a figment of your imagination. Think about it, how are you going to maintain stable blood levels with something that has only a 4 hour half life? The benefit of taking them throughout the say has nothing to do with stability, but it has everything to do with your goals and what compound it is. 

Let's look at Dbol since I have run a hideous amount of cycles using this substance   I have used 50mg of dbol preworkout and had an amazing workout. However, the pumps were so bad that it pretty much hurt everywhere, not just the back and calves. So, if you are only concerned with getting  a nice workout boost and some size, then slam it preworkout. However, to really maximize the dbol you should split the doses to at least 3 times per day. Again, this will not stabilize blood levels. However, it will aid in prepping you for the workout dose and helping you recover afterward. For me, I use 10mg mid-morning, 20mg pre workout, and 10mg later in the day. If you work out at night, then slip the 2nd 10mg dose in in the middle of the day, hours before the preworkout dose. Using this method I have gained far more quality mass than the 40-50mg preworkout method. 

Yes, everyone has their preferences and that's just fine. But give each one a shot and see how it goes. BTW, 200-500mg of Test DOES NOT COMPARE IN THE SLIGHTEST to what 50mg of dbol can do for you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

I subscribe to what we'll call the "SAD method of oral timing." I take my orals in a lump pre workout. 

Now here this... If you're running test cyp at 500 mg and pinning it daily you won't reach peak plasma levels like you would with pins twice per week. Same thing with orals. 10mg 3 times per day doesn't work your system like 30mg at once will.

I think dbol and most orals has a 6 or 9 hour half life though.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 24, 2012)

Dbol is only 4 hours... var and drol are closer to 9

It's all a balance of side effects versus gains. 50mg spread out 3 times per day I have very few side effects, while 50mg all at once I get a ton.



PillarofBalance said:


> I subscribe to what we'll call the "SAD method of oral timing." I take my orals in a lump pre workout.
> 
> Now here this... If you're running test cyp at 500 mg and pinning it daily you won't reach peak plasma levels like you would with pins twice per week. Same thing with orals. 10mg 3 times per day doesn't work your system like 30mg at once will.
> 
> I think dbol and most orals has a 6 or 9 hour half life though.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 24, 2012)

And constant blood levels is ridiculous in the sense that one can test positive for Dbol 3 days after the last dose. Looks like there is still Dbol in the bloodstream after 4 hours to me. I am like Get Some, I think it is more a matter of protein synthesis and nitrogen retention.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Dbol is only 4 hours... var and drol are closer to 9
> 
> It's all a balance of side effects versus gains. 50mg spread out 3 times per day I have very few side effects, while 50mg all at once I get a ton.



Yeah I looked up the half life after posting instead of before that was dumb...

I forgot you get crippling calf pumps. I enjoy those though  

God I love dbol


----------



## grind4it (Jul 24, 2012)

First thank you for your detailed responce. I apreciate you taking the time to hammer that out.

A point of clarification: I did not state that my test dose was superior to DBol and if that was the implication of my statement it was not my intent. I was making reference to the recovery aspect of breaking up the dose. 

Please note I have run orals using both methods and will continue to run orals in the future. This is not a thread suggesting test is better than orals. 



Get Some said:


> BTW, 200-500mg of Test DOES NOT COMPARE IN THE SLIGHTEST to what 50mg of dbol can do for you.


----------



## DADAWG (Jul 25, 2012)

Get Some said:


> Dbol is only 4 hours... var and drol are closer to 9
> 
> It's all a balance of side effects versus gains. 50mg spread out 3 times per day I have very few side effects, while 50mg all at once I get a ton.



i agree with you big doses preworkout may give pumps and a mental boost but mental boost and pumps dont = growth . spread them out as much as practically possible throughout the day to takem advantage of their anabolic effect.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with the dose being spread out but keep in mind some labs carrying 25mgs caps in that case split the dose can become a little problem if you don`t re-cap them in half. I do with 25mgs caps is split the dose base on my workout time and some prior dose 4 hours before to get the best of it. But re-cap can be an option just depend on personal preference.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've tried splitting dbol and all at once pre workout. Yes it does give you an edge working out if taken all at once but it also can hinder you. Like was said above, when I've dosed 50 mg 1-2 hrs pre workout I get crippling back pumps. To the point I've had to go to the bathroom an lay on the floor when doing squats or dead lifts. Not worth it to me. Personally I prefer like get some stated, 10mg in the am, 10 lunch, 20 pre workout, 10 at bed. Although I do get lethargic on dbol around 4.5 weeks so I cut out the morning dose and go 10 20 20.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 25, 2012)

I would to thank you guys for chumming in on this topic. To summerize it sounds like you guys for the most part are for splitting up the dose to try and accommodate the half life and this has very little to do with even blood levels and more to do with managing side effects.

Just a side note: For me, 50mg of DBol the pumps are managble. I get wicked pumps but they are usually limited to the body part Im working. Occionally i get back pumps outside of the gym, but rarely. 

Truth be known Im a fan of Anavar. Dbol (no matter how i do it) jacks with my BP and when i stop taking it I lose my gains almost over night. Good quality Var I'm gtg up to 75mg in pre workout and 100mg (50mg pre workout and 25mg X2 during the day) spread out.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 25, 2012)

i like d bol at 20-30.... 1 am, 1 pre WO.  not too much water, dont like the bloat


----------

